# New England APBT fun show!!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, Ames and I went to our first ADBA show around our way. Met a lot of great people and dogs! I spoke with a women who has a few Colby dogs straight off his yard and she was also mentored by Lou himself. She just titled one of Lou's dogs as a "super dog" which he had doubted would ever happen. She told him she would prove him wrong and did! Unfortunately Lou didn't live to see it happen. Peter Colby who is Lou's grandson was a judge at the later afternoon show but I had to leave before I could meet him. Amy and I took our pet bulls and put them in the ring....Bella hated it but Mel was a natural LOL! Bella is just a bitch anyways lol! But, I got a lot of nice compliments on her that made me feel good about what I do with her. Massachusetts is about to be sanctioned and pointed in the next few weeks. I'm getting a second dog eventually so getting a taste of it was good for me. Anyways, here are some pictures from the show. Bare with me because I have more to add! I can only attach 5 at a time :curse: 

Amy, feel free to add yours in too


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's more......


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

This little red brindle bitch got best in show opposite and best female in her class.....she was found on the street and adopted from a shelter spayed and all LOL! Great little dog and a sad story with a happy ending


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww looks like you both had a fun time! That is great that brindle girl won  I should have taken pics of the show I went to! Thanks for sharing! Do I detect a future Colby pup for you?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm. Not sure about a Colby dog.....I already have an idea of what I want. Just have to make sure I can get it  I want a male soon. Do you plan on coming to future shows? Would love to meet you!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Would love to! I think I am about 2 hours away from the MA border so depending on where they are it's very possible!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks great Shanon! I don't see no pix of Mel and Amy in the ring! Or you and Bella!? WTH!? Major disappointment there. Oh, well. Who is that hunka-hunka burnin' love with the dreads? Oh! Excuse me... Great pix girl and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Looks great Shanon! I don't see no pix of Mel and Amy in the ring! Or you and Bella!? WTH!? Major disappointment there. Oh, well. Who is that hunka-hunka burnin' love with the dreads? Oh! Excuse me... Great pix girl and thanks for sharing.


Fourth pic down from the top is Amy and Mel  They were all over my FB page last wknd.....you didn't see me? Ames has more pics but she's not sharing!! She has some of Bella and I. Not sure who dread lock rasta is but his dog was nice looking  I'm more partial to Malik Ferguson's dreads lol! JK...... I think you met him recently at the NC show? He's from my hood to so we've known eachother since back in the day! He's a sweet guy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Doh! I completely missed Amy and Mel... dang. Yeah, I met Malik at Nationals.. very sweet, soft spoken man. Sorry... those are my type of man. Been in a funk lately, lol. Didn't mean to let that slip out lol. Amy, where are the rest of the pix!?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Bad ass pics I really wanna take my adba reg boy to one


----------



## TitanSire (Oct 17, 2012)

That's me and my son on the far left at the bench under the pic with the guy with dreads and yellow shirt with the brindle. It was his first show and we left there to pick up the pup in my avatar. Good time. I thought more dogs would've been there though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

TitanSire said:


> That's me and my son on the far left at the bench under the pic with the guy with dreads and yellow shirt with the brindle. It was his first show and we left there to pick up the pup in my avatar. Good time. I thought more dogs would've been there though


haha I thought it was a good turnout for a first show. You from around the area? Welcome to GP 

I keep forgetting to add mine, you maybe in some of them too 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151498183449762.594330.671199761&type=3


----------



## TitanSire (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm from Brockton mass. I have a English staffordshirehearts bull terrier that's one year old and a bully pup. I'm trying to find local places to crop and have searched on here without much success. I did however make a contact at the event but if I do it it has to be done right and safe. I see so many dogs with horrible crops. anyways since your from the area as well any direction you can point me in will be appreciated


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually dont know of any. Too many people around here do it in a garage without anesthesia so I really glad yor looking for a legit vet to do it. I would call around and any good vet would have pictures or recommendations for you, or someone else might chime in. Did you speak with Belynda at all? Her pups have beautiful crops. Wonder where she got them done.


----------



## TitanSire (Oct 17, 2012)

No I didn't have the pleasure of meeting her. Can you inform her for me if its not asking to much. I'd greatly appreciate it. I want it done safe and correct. If possible anyone reading can you help me out. My staffy keeps grabbing my pups floppy ears and pulling. FYI that is not the reason I want them cropped


----------

